
GAW Miners founder owes nearly $10M to SEC over Bitcoin fraud - lnguyen
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/10/bitcoin-fraudster-hit-with-9-1m-civil-judgment-on-top-of-criminal-guilty-plea/
======
jraines
inb4 "it's all a pyramid scheme"

I welcome the SEC's enforcement of established rules on ICOs and going after
scams. It will make the whole space healthier.

Puzzling why some obvious scams are going strong, though, such as this:
[https://mastercoinplus.com/](https://mastercoinplus.com/)

I mean, just read that FAQ! It's like a textbook case of identifying a pyramid
scheme.

~~~
kenbaylor
From the website: "Who is the founder? The founder is a master trading group
and a team of marketing professionals guiding the company."

Not exactly inspiring confidence

------
Animats
Oh, the Paycoin guy. That was clearly a scam.

~~~
davidgerard
And this isn't even about Paycoin, but about his previous scam! I'm not sure
Paycoin has come to regulatory attention yet ...

